# 5 Vegas Triple-A Triple A Cigar Review - Beautiful maduro. Good construction



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I love the 5 Vegas line. This cigar is a top notch maduro. Starts out strong and peppery. Settles down to a medium/full body. Minor burn issue but ...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Triple-A Triple A Cigar Review - Beautiful maduro. Good construction


----------

